# How can I make my boat sit right on the trailer



## smidge (Sep 28, 2015)

So I bought my boat and the PO had it on the trailer like this, and even if I move it forward about the foot that I can the entire bottom will not be supported to the transom it looks like. Maybe this isn't the right size trailer for this boat?

View attachment 1


----------



## KMixson (Sep 29, 2015)

In the pictures you show of the boat it looks like the rear straps would not only be holding the down but would also be pulling it forward causing the front straps to be holding it down and back at the same time. If for some reason the front straps broke the rear straps would pull the boat forward. If it were me and it had had the space on the trailer to move the front support forward I would do that. The support bunks do not have to support the whole boat but support enough to keep from damaging the boat. The bunks are not supporting the rear one foot of the boat as it is now so moving it forward would support the rear a little more at the cost of supporting the middle a little less. To me it would an even trade.


----------



## smidge (Sep 29, 2015)

You know what I also noticed, maybe the bunks got out on backwards after being taken off for some reason?


----------



## bonz_d (Sep 29, 2015)

My impression from what I see in the picture.

1st off the trailer looks short for the boat. Axle is fixed and no way to move it forward or back. You will still need to balance the trailer to get the tongue weight correct. Can't tell by the picture how far you could move the winch post forward if at all.

That roller under the bow needs to be lowered so that the bow will come all the way up to the stop and the boat still be level. Bunks need to be extended back to the end of the boat. There also appears to be only one roller under that boat. I'd add at least one more. Could also add a second set of short bunks to the rear of the trailer to add more support for the transom.

I doubt you have more than 1000lbs on that trailer so I wouldn't worry about capacity.


----------



## Ictalurus (Sep 29, 2015)

:LOL2: :LOL2: 

Fat guy in little coat!


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Sep 29, 2015)

You need a bigger trailer, longer and wider.


----------



## bcbouy (Sep 29, 2015)

i also agree,you need a bigger trailer.


----------



## richg99 (Sep 29, 2015)

" Can't tell by the picture how far you could move the winch post forward if at all."

While a new trailer will solve the problem, without the question above being answered, no one can help with adjusting the present trailer. Please take a better picture of the entire forward end of the trailer.

I have, once, replaced just the center column on one trailer. The cost of the longer extension was small compared to the cost of a new trailer. However, your trailer also appears to have some rust issues. You have to figure that in for future replacement costs.

richg99


----------



## HANGEYE (Sep 30, 2015)

Looks like you have a lot of mods to do on that trailer. Work from front to rear. The first thing I would look at is the winch tower. Move it forward as far as possible. Lower the winch and move the bow roller up the winch tower, above the winch. You want the bow roller to contact the bow above the bow eye. The winch strap goes under the bow roller and attaches to the bow eye. This is to prevent the boat from climbing the bow roller in the case of a sudden stop. Then as stated above, add support as needed (roller support mid-ship) and bunks that support the transom. While you're at it, see if you can lower the boat closer to the trailer, this will give you a lower center of gravity (think going around corners) and make it a bit easer at launch and retrieval. Keep in mind, this trailer may not be suitable for this boat and you may have to find a proper one.

HANGEYE


----------



## smidge (Sep 30, 2015)

so today i got to work on the trailer to get the boat sitting right as im taking it to have someone weld a few things for me tomorrow. I looked up the model online and confirmed it indeed was a 14 ft trailer.
Once i removed the boat from the trailer i noticed there was another set of holes in the bunks, equally spaced from each end... Go figure :roll: . After going to every store i could think of in the area to look for u bolts i decided to try the local west marine, and they had them but for 8 bucks each! Got everything back together after that and it looks much better now.


----------



## bonz_d (Sep 30, 2015)

Good job! That's pretty much what I would have done with that set-up. Again you are not loading a lot of weight on that trailer. Biggest thing is balance and tongue weight. 
With a lighter load such as this I think I'd be using gunwale straps to keep it from moving sideways. I'd also look into adding at least one more roller under the keel.


----------



## smidge (Sep 30, 2015)

where should i add the roller? and how would i go about doing this. Do they make mounts?


----------



## richg99 (Sep 30, 2015)

Well done! It looks right now. Amazing what you find when you buy a used boat.

For trailer accessories, one place is Overtons https://www.overtons.com/

richg99


----------



## Gotem (Oct 10, 2015)

You should add a safety chain at the front of the trailer. If the winch strap or the winch itself should break, the chain will keep the boat in place. Also I would just have a tie down strap that goes around the rear (and over the boat) the sides of the trailer. Then you would not have to worry about the boat being longer than the trailer.

- Just my 2 cents


----------



## richg99 (Oct 11, 2015)

Not so......" Then you would not have to worry about the boat being longer than the trailer."

An unsupported transom can develop a "hook" in the hull. Not normally a good thing for most boats. 

richg99


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Oct 11, 2015)

richg99 said:


> Not so......" Then you would not have to worry about the boat being longer than the trailer."
> 
> An unsupported transom can develop a "hook" in the hull. Not normally a good thing for most boats.
> 
> richg99


+1


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 11, 2015)

You should have one long strap that runs over the top


----------

